
Google division aims to fix public transit in US by shifting control to Google - Jerry2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/27/google-flow-sidewalk-labs-columbus-ohio-parking-transit
======
sverige
The problem with this is that public policy decisions are being made in
secret, without any transparency other than what the press can dig up. Why not
discuss this publicly?

~~~
wNk6A23YB
Because public/private partnerships are a terrible idea designed to channel
public money into the pockets of the wealthy. You can only make that kind of
terrible policy public after it's too late to change. See the Chicago parking
meter debacle for an example.

